# Inlay work with a dremel



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello the Forum,

Can you get guide bushings for the dremel plunge base sold on Amazon? Also, can you get downcut sprial bits for the dremel? Does anyone have a dremel plunge base, and is it any good ? I want to do some inlay work on very small keepsake boxes. Any help is appreciated. Thanks, John


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help with your inquiry John but I'm sure someone will be along shortly.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure about the bushings but I've read an article in Fine Woodworking where Steve Latte used one for string inlays so it's a good chance.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey John.

Yes there is a plunge base for the Dremel..

Dremel Plunger Router Attachment-335-01 - The Home Depot

I had one for a couple years then I ended up breaking it. More my fault than the equipments. Worked fine in soft woods, pine, popular and the like. In hard woods I really had to take it slow and very shallow passes. 
Straight line work was the best, curved work took a great deal of care to get it right and looking nice. I never tried anything other than the dremel bits so with whats out there today, things may have changed dramatically for the better..


----------



## tonymike (Dec 17, 2014)

I haven't seen bushings for the Dremel plunge base which I have read about as being less than professional grade. I just bought a Stew-Mack (Stewart-MacDonald) mini router base for my Dremel. Also no bushings. All metal, (Aluminum and Brass) and very precise. Stew-Mack is a luthier supply outfit and worth a look just for that.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice!!!

STEWMAC.COM - Precision Router Base Complete Set


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a dremel with both fixed and plunge base. I haven't used it a lot, I did order some bits for it. I think it was infinity had a set of round over and various bits in 1/8" shank that I aquired to work on some small boxes I was making. They have a brass pilot so can be used in tight places. I remember that I liked the feel of the plunge base, and I think I used it for doing some inlays with the inlay bushing if I remember right. So if that is the case it takes the PC bushings.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, that StewMac looks very nice and precise. I've put off fooling with inlays because it looks like even a Colt is overkill. Thanks for the info.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Man, that StewMac looks very nice and precise. I've put off fooling with inlays because it looks like even a Colt is overkill. Thanks for the info.


Amen Little mistakes become huge when overkill is applied
thanks for the stew mac link


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There are alot of way to go about laying down inlay's. And about just as many tools, gizmo's, gadgets and methods to get em down. IMHO it comes down to working with what
you have and learning what it takes to get the results your looking for. Most of the tools and equipment out there "speed" up the process, they don't necessarily make the end result any better.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

tonymike said:


> I haven't seen bushings for the Dremel plunge base which I have read about as being less than professional grade.


If we're talking about the Dremel 335 plunge base I'd say this is an accurate assessment. It is usable but it's all plastic and not very rigid.

It does take a guide bushing, and mine came with a plastic 5/8" OD bushing. I just tried a Porter Cable bushing and it didn't fit, the opening in the Dremel base is slightly too small.


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

I've used the stewmac fixed base for inlay work and had good results. I've also seen a video where the guy used, I think, a 2 HP router. He used the bigger router because he felt he had better control with the additional weight. He thought the Dremel had a tendency to want to bounce around too much. I didn't find it to be a problem with the Dremel.

Buck


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BOjr said:


> I've used the stewmac fixed base for inlay work and had good results. I've also seen a video where the guy used, I think, a 2 HP router. He used the bigger router because he felt he had better control with the additional weight. He thought the Dremel had a tendency to want to bounce around too much. I didn't find it to be a problem with the Dremel.
> 
> Buck


I've always used a Bosch trim router (1608?)..
worked very well...
the only thing dremel I have is in a die grinder configuration...
often considered going laser...


----------

